# Congratulations Abu65



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on winning the Cabela's catfish tournament in Maysville Kentucky on 8-11-07

You and your team mate did a great job of putting fish in the boat on a tough day for everybody on the river.

86.95# total with a 28# kicker fish is something to be proud of, great seeing you and again great job on the fish, $3500 dollars and a brand new trolling motor make it that much sweeter.................Doc


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

ABU65, Congrats on the win. And big fish also. How many teams where there? Wish we could of been there.But had our clubs kid tourny that day. Hope to see you`s at the Classic if your going. Team Bundy


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Randy,

19 teams total, they paid 1st $3500, 2nd $1500 and gave away a ton of door prizes...........Doc


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on a great tourney win!


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Doctor said:


> Randy,
> 
> 19 teams total, they paid 1st $3500, 2nd $1500 and gave away a ton of door prizes...........Doc


Thats a great payday and the prizes are a plus also.Doc did you fish it also? There is an allnighter at Tanners this Sat. night if anyone is wanting to fish. Its a make-up from this spring. This is the link to it.http://www.catfishmasteramerica.com/ConnersvilleChapter.html Hope to see you`s there. Team Bundy


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for the post, we got really lucky early & it paid off. Thanks, again.. Abu65


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Randy,

Yep I fished with Team Close, rough day for us just couldn't find the active fish marked a bunch but just no takers, we have an OHCC tournament Saturday night so won't be able to make it to Tanners, good luck to you I know you have been tearing them up lately thanks to Ken G, he is in the hospital, didn't know if you knew that.............Doc


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Hats off to Abu65! That was some tough fishing once the sun came out and the ski boats took over,lol. What a beautiful area on the Ohio River down there. Thanks to Maysville Kentucky, Outdoor Promotions, and Cabela's for a fine catfish tournament. I would also like to thank Jim Wright/J.E. Wright Well Drilling for covering my entry fee.

Outdoor Promotions/Cabela's is currently talking with Point Pleasant, WV. for a possible 2008 qualifier. Fingers Crossed! 

I took a few pics at Maysville... check em out at www.ohiohillscatfishclub.com

Mr. Bundy.... good luck at Tanners. We'll need it at Eureka,lol.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't know how that rumor got to Springfield but that's news to me. I did spend a couple of hours at the emergency room two weeks ago but they sent me home with some bruised ribs and a sore leg. I'll pm you later with the details.

I haven't been giving out too much catfish advice lately either, my boat has been broken down almost two years. I can't even use my kayaks now with my ribs messed up.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang, so many tourneys so little time!

Well Flathunter and I almost got killed on the Ohio Sat night. My Lord, someone counted 300 boats between the Schmidt field and Newport. It was nuts. On yea..... we were the only ones w/ fishing poles.  It was a disaster, but I'm over it now, so I want to hit a tourney this weekend, Abu65, can I buy some good luck rub or something?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

It's another Ken G, not you Ken, sorry forgot that you carry the same his last name is Gatlin.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Doc, Yea i knew about Ken.Talked to his wife last week and she told me.Good luck to you`s over there. And tell them we will be over for one of there fall opens. Good bunch of guys and gals over there.Rising Sun also has a big one with nice payout on Sept. 8th on the Ohio River. For info call 812-584-2135


----------

